# Should kids that are working and living at home be made to pay board?



## FAY (Mar 30, 2011)

This is just a bit of fun, but gets in my craw.
I never, ever had it easy and was made to pay my way as soon as I got a job.

What do you guys think???


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes they should, a percentage of their income. You should put a $ value on everything.
Washing, food the lot. If you don't they have no concept of the value of lifes needs.


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on the situation they are in.. If they are just working and staying at home yes they should.. If they are at uni or doing some qualifications then I would be more lenient and allow them to stay board free while studying.. But as soon as they finish they start paying..

I paid board while I was at home but then I moved out to my own place for uni and had to rent. I am none the worse for it (I think) but I had to work alot more to afford it.


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

im unemployed and i still pay my way...i use my centrelink allowance to pay the phone bill, chip in fortnightly with food bill and when the AGL bill comes the 3 of us split the cost

i think if your receiving any income and you live at home you should chip in. your parent/s have provided you with a roof over your head, a place to sleep, food and a place to shower etc even $50 a fortnight won't hurt. i can never leave home really because of transport issues so i chip in for petrol for 2 cars.


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 30, 2011)

im currently a 3rd year apprentice plumber, turning 4th year in a week and im living at home with my parents and i pay $80 a week


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 30, 2011)

i say no. let the kids save up there money. remembering once they win lotto they may help you out.. and exspecially if they dont make much $$, like trainee ships.. 1 day a weeks.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 30, 2011)

I paid board/rent as soon as I started working full time from 18, but that included everything.

Just teaches you how to budget etc..it's a bit of a shock moving out of home and seeing bills you've never seen before lol


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 30, 2011)

lone_soldier said:


> Depends on the situation they are in.. If they are just working and staying at home yes they should.. If they are at uni or doing some qualifications then I would be more lenient and allow them to stay board free while studying.. But as soon as they finish they start paying..
> 
> I paid board while I was at home but then I moved out to my own place for uni and had to rent. I am none the worse for it (I think) but I had to work alot more to afford it.


 
I didn't pay anything while I was at high school with a job, but now I'm finished, I'm doing a TAFE course online and working fulltime at Woolies, and I pay $10 a day board + my personal bills (gym, phone etc)


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

and let them mooch? nah ah nope, the true value of money is taught from a young age and if soft parents just let them mooch their whole life then they won't learn anything. for a long time, before i could get centrelink mum would give me $50 a fortnight and i would put $20 away and live off $30 for 2weeks, thats how i managed to save and buy my first ipod.


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 30, 2011)

Lambert said:


> and let them mooch? nah ah nope, the true value of money is taught from a young age and if soft parents just let them mooch their whole life then they won't learn anything. for a long time, before i could get centrelink mum would give me $50 a fortnight and i would put $20 away and live off $30 for 2weeks, thats how i managed to save and buy my first ipod.


 
I used to get $10 a fortnight pocket money, motivated me to get a job pretty quick.

I put away 10% of my income each week in a long term savings account with a good interest rate, then I have a short term account and my keycard account which I just have spending money on.

I've so far paid for a month in Vietnam and Laos, and went hiking in NZ for two weeks end of last year


----------



## 10hcaro (Mar 30, 2011)

I just started my degree and have no 'set' board - usually I'll cook dinner a couple nights a week and buy some groceries on the way home from uni. Then again, I have a cousin who dropped out, quit work and does nothing but sit around all day who does nothing. So I voted yes, but definately be lenient on us poor students


----------



## dangles (Mar 30, 2011)

I was working 3 nights a week when I was in yr 11 & 12, earning around $150 and was paying $75 week in board. If I wasn't home when mum started cooking dinner I missed out. When I finished school and started my mechanical apprenticeship, earning $183 net they wanted to slug me $100 in board. I ended up moving in with a few mates and ended up paying $80 week Inc bills so was stoked


----------



## Sel (Mar 30, 2011)

I think i paid like 20$-30$ a week when i was 18...pretty cheap.

I do agree with fay kind of..depends though, if they had a better paying job than me, then hell yeh! But if it was just a casual job then nah.. 
I think once they get to a certain age though, board should be paid..id probably let mine off coz im soft. lol


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

ohh im motivated to get a job but no one will employ me because of certain reasons


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes. 
It taught me responsibility and how to manage my money.

On my 18th my mom gave me $200 dollars, the next day she told me I owed her $250 rent for the month. 
All last year I worked, I payed for a third of the power bill, the phone bills and internet plus my own groceries. 

The only time I received money was for public transport if I short a few dollars.

Now that I'm at uni I still work and pay for the internet and a third of the power bill.

While your at school most the time you literally can't work enough to make a difference and your most likely concentrating on school rather than work. When your out, you have the ability to help. 
I think your really shelfish if you don't considering your parents raised you and spent more money and time on you than you can imagine.


----------



## Sel (Mar 30, 2011)

dangles said:


> I was working 3 nights a week when I was in yr 11 & 12, earning around $150 and was paying $75 week in board. If I wasn't home when mum started cooking dinner I missed out. When I finished school and started my mechanical apprenticeship, earning $183 net they wanted to slug me $100 in board. I ended up moving in with a few mates and ended up paying $80 week Inc bills so was stoked


 
That is just wrong!!


----------



## Nicole666 (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah i had it just as hard as above, though i had to pay for my own schooling as well, if i wanted to do year 11 and 12 (back then it wasnt compulsory) then i had to pay for everything myself, plus school books, excursions uniform etc. So i had 2 jobs while doing TEE just to afford to go and live haha, yeah my mum was a hard bitch, plus i had to pay $175 per fortnight for board, chip in for the phone and internet and buy my own groceries, plus cook and clean too. I had a very two very tiresome years, though i graduated with a high score, then moved out the next day and never looked back lol

i say yes make them pay board, but only ift they have finished school. While at school and working they should pay for there own luxuries such as phone cred, clothes etc. Soon as they finish school and start work fulltime the make em pay, it will set them up for when they move out of home. They may hate you at first (i did) but then they'll thank you for it later. It sure showed me a thing or two about budgeting and paying bills etc


----------



## smigga (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with nicole, i just got a job and my mum said that she won't charge board while im at school but as soon as i stop or graduate then i have to pay for food, electricity etc.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 30, 2011)

Depends on age i think anything over 18 you should, but also depends on how much they are earning.
But then again your a parent, you can't be that bad you need your own child to pay there way.
cmon its your own kid, its pretty much saying that you need money to spend time with them, yet they all cry when the kid leaves :S.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 30, 2011)

If they are working and at school then no as its just a vit of fun money for them.and just think if they dont work you end up paying for phone credit.money to go out etc. But once out of school and at work id expect bord. The amount id decide on there work situation. And just cause they pay bord does not mean thats it, they will do choars around the house to.


----------



## HydroGoat (Mar 30, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> Depends on age i think anything over 18 you should, but also depends on how much they are earning.
> But then again your a parent, you can't be that bad you need your own child to pay there way.
> cmon its your own kid, its pretty much saying that you need money to spend time with them, yet they all cry when the kid leaves :S.


 
No, a parent is there to look after and raise you until you are old enough to make your own way in the world. If you don't I think it's only right to pay board, otherwise you get moochers who are still with their parents at 40 (special circumstances are exceptions, obviously)


----------



## woody101 (Mar 30, 2011)

i cant really complain i pay $200 a fortnight for everything and i pay half the power bill because my room is running like 4 bucks aday


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes, i had to give my mum $50.00 every week and it tought me how to manage my pay and to make sure all my bills were paid and the rest was all mine.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 30, 2011)

haha once i pay my bills and rent i just spend all my money on snakes or something for snakes


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 30, 2011)

If they were my kids and they didnt want to pay rent that would be ok as long as they were saving the money

I really dont see the point of this poll because its not black and white imo, but in saying that if the parents want them to pay rent and they refuse then they mustn't have a lot of respect and will that life lesson the hard way


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 30, 2011)

i say no as long as there furthering there education. people keep saying 'start paying after you finish school' but whats the difference between that and uni?? im there 5 days a week and i work 4 nights a week to pay off my car... apart from little luxuries i really dont have the money to pay board - hence why i live at home. after i finish my degree and get a full time job then ill move out and pay or after i apply for centrelink (successfully)...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> i say no as long as there furthering there education. people keep saying 'start paying after you finish school' but whats the difference between that and uni?? im there 5 days a week and i work 4 nights a week to pay off my car... apart from little luxuries i really dont have the money to pay board - hence why i live at home. after i finish my degree and get a full time job then ill move out and pay or after i apply for centrelink (successfully)...


Not everyones parents are in a position to support their kids through uni, it depends on the circumstances.


----------



## sutto75 (Mar 30, 2011)

jazzv said:


> i say no as long as there furthering there education. people keep saying 'start paying after you finish school' but whats the difference between that and uni?? im there 5 days a week and i work 4 nights a week to pay off my car... apart from little luxuries i really dont have the money to pay board - hence why i live at home. after i finish my degree and get a full time job then ill move out and pay or after i apply for centrelink (successfully)...



i agree if still at school or if they are working full time then atleast 50% needs to be in the bank and stay or its time for board to be payed.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 31, 2011)

yes i realise that haha, but obviously what i said didn't mean they could live there for free until 40 odd i said anything over 18?
and there circumstances, there health, income etc.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

> i say no as long as there furthering there education. people keep saying 'start paying after you finish school' but whats the difference between that and uni?? im there 5 days a week and i work 4 nights a week to pay off my car... apart from little luxuries i really dont have the money to pay board - hence why i live at home. after i finish my degree and get a full time job then ill move out and pay or after i apply for centrelink (successfully)...



Uni is free until you finish it basically the only cost are the initial ones.
If your furthering your education whether it be tafe or uni board is something that I feel should be variable. 
For instance I only pay a third of the power bill because I have a room dedicated to reptiles and a few 150W bulbs running.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah thats understandable... but i dont =] and i have 2 houses so paying board would kill me... uni may be free but my car, petrol, gocard and gym fees every week certainly are not. im a delivery driver btw so petrol itself is about $60 - 70 a week. if i start earning enough to pay board then ill just move out. im not planning to mooch my whole life

oh and if people parents werent in the position to afford it then you could get centrelink (most of the time), so that extra money could go towards board


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> yeah thats understandable... but i dont =] and i have 2 houses so paying board would kill me... uni may be free but my car, petrol, gocard and gym fees every week certainly are not. im a delivery driver btw so petrol itself is about $60 - 70 a week. if i start earning enough to pay board then ill just move out. im not planning to mooch my whole life
> 
> oh and if people parents werent in the position to afford it then you could get centrelink (most of the time), so that extra money could go towards board


 You obviously have no concept of not being able to afford it or of how the Centrelink system works.


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2011)

if your parents earn a certain amount you can apply for centrelink while your still living at home. If youve earnt 18 grand in 18 months and your living out of home (showing independence) then you get a certain amount plus rent assistance if you apply for that aswell. whats not to get?


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I work and live at home. And I chip in for groceries and bills. Also in the household chores. I tend to cook most of the meals as well. The house IS in my name but I'd be lying if I said I paid more than my parent.


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

I own our house and my family pays me board


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes. When they finish school, your a big person  When you finish school, get a job and either move out or pay board. 18 is an adult, so you should start living like one. I know I'll have to pay board when I'm 18, but I'm planing to move out  It would teach you how to save and budget - important life skills. So, if you don't have to pay for anything or have any responsibilities, you won't be able to function as a proper human being when your older.


----------



## adfel (Mar 31, 2011)

I was always made to pay board from the day I got a job... At one stage I was paying board at my parents and my BF's house also. It teaches the value of a $...... I am thankful that my parents made me pay board when I was living at home as if I didn't I don't think I would have bought my first house at 21!!!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

> if your parents earn a certain amount you can apply for centrelink while your still living at home. If youve earnt 18 grand in 18 months and your living out of home (showing independence) then you get a certain amount plus rent assistance if you apply for that aswell. whats not to get?



It's never that simple. Haha tried it got sick of their crap and would rather be poor


----------



## Megzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I say no, but I've always been spoiled  Even when I was meant to pay board I dont think I ever actually did it.


----------



## redlittlejim (Mar 31, 2011)

I started paying when i was 13 and 9months! when i got my first official job at coles!
though i was mowing lawns before that for $20 a lawn and my dad took $5 out of that for fuel money.
totally agree... once i was older my folks charged me $150 a week but they bank 50 of that and when i moved out gave me all of the money it had banked, i didnt know they had done it and so was nice present  ($5100) to help move out with


----------



## sookie (Mar 31, 2011)

My son is just gone 13yrs.Oh to be a kid again.He has had small part time jobs,never anything huge,not even over $200.When he works he likes to pay for his own phone credit,ipod tunes,hire xbox games....whatever he wants.He can't wait to start paying board cos he gets a house key then,and won't have a curfew.I think it has a lot to do with how you put it to the kids,don't make it sound horrible,a seperation from the family unit,it should be like another crossing into adulthood.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 31, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Well I say no, but I've always been spoiled  Even when I was meant to pay board I dont think I ever actually did it.



I was also very spoiled when i was at home but your parents still need to teach you responsibility. And you saying that you never actually did just says straight away that you have no responsibility towards money and paying your way.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 31, 2011)

I payed board as soon as i turned 18, taught me the value of money , although i knew the value of money from the age of 5 as when told to clean out the milking shed id chuck a tantrum and say not till u pay me lol.
I can be unemployed and still have more savings then any person in my family...im just good with money and unlike my siblings i dont need to buy a heap of useless crap and wonder why im broke.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

> My son is just gone 13yrs.Oh to be a kid again.He has had small part time jobs,never anything huge,not even over $200.When he works he likes to pay for his own phone credit,ipod tunes,hire xbox games....whatever he wants.He can't wait to start paying board cos he gets a house key then,and won't have a curfew.I think it has a lot to do with how you put it to the kids,don't make it sound horrible,a seperation from the family unit,it should be like another crossing into adulthood.



Thanks for the parents perspective


----------



## Nathan_T (Mar 31, 2011)

I was lucky that my parents didn't need me to chip in while I was at home. That said, if you're able to support your child anyway and ask them for board just to teach them a lesson, you're well within your right, I also think it would be a good lesson for you when you're 70 if your kid then takes a cut of your super when they're helping you.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm the same as Lambert.
I am on the centerlink pension, I work 1 day a week, and I am still asked to pay board. $40 p/week (I know, not much) and then I pay for my internet/phone bill plus $30 towards electricity too. I now have to pay for my fuel weekly. I'm now getting the idea on how hard it is to live sometimes. most weeks I'm only left with $10-$20 in my account for my own use. Centerlink doesn't help out much when you're still living at home. and when you are only allowed to work a maximum of 15hrs a week, that makes it a bit harder too. 
I just wish my brother would start to learn how expensive things are & stop asking for everything under the sun :evil:
In the start it's hard learning to juggle all your money, but I'm thankful my parents have started to teach me before I leave home, other wise I would be stuffed when I do move out.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely! I started paying rent with my first paycheque at age 15! Not much, just enough to teach the youngsters that there are no free rides in life.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that it teachs them respect & how to manage money. It seems harsh if they are not earning much but it helps the family budget to house & feed them.
It never hurt me any & maybe sometimes I could not allways afford to do the things I wanted to do, but that is the real harsh world out there when they leave home.
My Girls payed board begrungingly but it was a fact of life.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 31, 2011)

my first job was in a bakery when i was 13 i made 150 a week and paid 50 board i argued the point at first and mum said "fine dont pay it i wont charge u rent but buy ur own food" the next week i gave her 50 dollars

it gave me alot more appreciation for money and hard work


----------



## weedyau (Mar 31, 2011)

My son was living with GF and only home a couple days a fortnight because of work. He got sick of paying out money so he moved back with mum and dad. We charge $50 week because he eats like a horse when home. I'll ask for more if I see him waste money.....but he's paying off his loan so all is ok. Toad makes more than me as a first year plumbing apprentice!!!!!



weedyau said:


> Toad makes more than me as a first year plumbing apprentice!!!!!


And i'm a teacher


----------



## eitak (Mar 31, 2011)

Depends on the situation, when I wasn't studying and at home (only just finished school) I paid $50 a week plus had to pay my phone bill and petrol, but I would also buy groceries and cook dinner about 3 nights a wk . . now I'm at uni full time so while I'm at uni I don't have to pay board (only my own personnel bills petrol, phone, spending money etc.) I still cook dinner every now and then but inbetween uni and work (I do about 3/4 nights a wk) I don't have as much time or energy.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Mar 31, 2011)

My mum doesnt ask for board, but for my younger sister, she makes sure her pay is kept saved, only giving her an allowance of 50 a week, while the rest is saved.
I pay my mum 200 a week, which covers my car expenses (loan repayments, insurance) i also pay for my own phone bill and petrol etc.

Mum's of the opinion something like, while still in "schooling" we dont need to pay board as such. But we chip in our own pay when we know mum is struggling, paying bills if we know she cant, and shopping and such. Works pretty well for us. (I'm 18 and my younger sister is 15, going on 16 this weekend )


----------



## Megzz (Mar 31, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> I was also very spoiled when i was at home but your parents still need to teach you responsibility. And you saying that you never actually did just says straight away that you have no responsibility towards money and paying your way.


Actually like most people I've paid my way ever since I grew up and moved out of my parent's home 5 years ago. Being a single mum I am very responsible with my money, so you dont need to go making any assumptions about me


----------



## dossy (Mar 31, 2011)

the deal my sister recived ( and by default i will recive) is once she started working AFTER school she had to pay bored but the bored was flexable, she needed a car for work so took out a lone and she had a few other expences so if she could not pay $90 a week she can pay what she can and then pay the rest later on ( someone did a hit and run on her car and insurence wouldnt pay up so she needed 800 to fix ) mum and dad put $60 of it away in an investmnt fund and kept the rest, that cash put away is given to us when we get married or when we buy our 1st house wich ever comes 1st


we are told we can make a budget and get it approved by dad ( he is an accountant) and pay $90 a week and recive financial assistance if we need it ( sis hit and run) or we can not make a budget to get aproved pay $50 a week and recive no help at all.

one other thing that our rents do is insted of borrowing from a bank we borrow from them they charge us intrest but the intrest goes into that account we get when married or 1st house



on the bad end of making kids pay though, my mate is charged $250 a week,never sees any of that again. he makes 600 a week but he is paying off a car loan,ph,pays his mums ph, pays power bill and council rates, he has about $50 left at the end of the week if he is lucky and if something goes wrong hes got to fix it him self. if you are going to charge bored be fair


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 31, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Actually like most people I've paid my way ever since I grew up and moved out of my parent's home 5 years ago. Being a single mum I am very responsible with my money, so you dont need to go making any assumptions about me



good for you, im happily married and have a beautiful daughter and paying of my home......


----------



## Australis (Mar 31, 2011)

saximus said:


> I own our house and my family pays me board



Nice i like it, take that parental norms.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> if your parents earn a certain amount you can apply for centrelink while your still living at home. If youve earnt 18 grand in 18 months and your living out of home (showing independence) then you get a certain amount plus rent assistance if you apply for that aswell. whats not to get?



My son goes on youth allowance in 1 month but I also lose all my family tax benefit. As he is dependent his youth allowance is paid to me, but it is about $80 per fortnight less than family tax benefit. If he was to work and earn over a certain amount, I would lose that proportion of his youth allowance so he would have to pay board or we don't have a roof over our heads. Like I said it depends on circumstances, every family is different. It is also not that easy to get youth allowance as an independent, you basically have to either be living away from home in order to study or say your parents are abusive in some way or you don't get approved. You also have to be studying for the first two years after leaving school if you don't have a fulltime job or you don't get paid. There is actually a lot to get when you look into it.


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 31, 2011)

Jannico said:


> *Uni is free until you finish it basically* the only cost are the initial ones.
> If your furthering your education whether it be tafe or uni board is something that I feel should be variable.
> For instance I only pay a third of the power bill because I have a room dedicated to reptiles and a few 150W bulbs running.



LOL someone should tell the uni's that!! After paying for books, field trips, parking fees, etc. it cost me close to $4000 a year without unit fee's.. The joys of science degree's...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

*the only cost are the initial ones.*

Includes books and parking


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

Pfft who needs text books? I'm fourth year and of all my text books only about three of them were worth buying


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 31, 2011)

$4000 is ridiculous... i buy most of my text books (second hand), have a $400 field trip and pay $30 a week on my gocard and its nothing close to that. although if you count the amount i spend on food... subways just too good to turn down sometimes. im doing a science degree aswell btw


----------



## werdy (Mar 31, 2011)

hmm i wonder if parents should pay board when they come for a visit and refuse to leave.

I have been supporting my parents on a single income since November, i am thinking about taking a second job just so i can survive.

And how do you tell your parents pay your way or your out ( i just cant do that )


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm almost at that exact situation Werdy so I know how you feel


----------



## zack13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is it that people think you need to pay board to be able to manage money later in life? I have never paid board and while most if not all my friends do and I can manage money better then them all. I actually have 2 of their bank account details for the sole purpose of managing their money since they cant.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm on pension and have paid $70 a week ever since i got it, plus chip in for internet, electricity and have to buy my own snack type food and drinks. I think it's good cause it teaches you from a young age you have to prioritize paying bills and important stuff before luxuries, and if you don't have the money for luxuries after that's just life =p.

Besides it's good feeling to contribute towards your household anyway, instead of feeling like a leech.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd agree with Khagan. When I was saying with my nan when I was going to TAFE I felt like a complete leech and wanted to pay her for the food and upkeep. My parents, unfortunately, would charge me $100/fortnight rent, and when I stayed at my nans for a month they charged me $200 for the month when I went back home. Somewhat ruthless but that's just how it goes, and it taught me to be careful with my dollars.


----------



## Australis (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sure your nan just liked having you around ben. 
(if your nan was FAY you would get an invoice i think)


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 31, 2011)

jazzv said:


> $4000 is ridiculous... i buy most of my text books (second hand), have a $400 field trip and pay $30 a week on my gocard and its nothing close to that. although if you count the amount i spend on food... subways just too good to turn down sometimes. im doing a science degree aswell btw



If it had of been one $400 field trip a year that would have been ok.. I had 3 - 4 most costing me $500+.. most expensive where 2 @ $2000 a pop...... but they were good... lol I would never include food.. Mac centre had way too much choice!!


----------



## ravan (Mar 31, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Why is it that people think you need to pay board to be able to manage money later in life? I have never paid board and while most if not all my friends do and I can manage money better then them all. I actually have 2 of their bank account details for the sole purpose of managing their money since they cant.


 
touche. 

i never paid board... 
i moved out when I was 18, was still able to have enough food to eat and pay all my bills. 
know, I make sure I have food, my bf has food and all our rent and bills are paid on time and still have money left over for ps3 games and take away, and we've been mostly on centrelink for the past few months since my bf's been laid off and i've only been working casually.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Apr 1, 2011)

I think, it's totally ok to ask your kids for some contribution, once they start earning. Doesn't has to be the full monty, like the kid would pay if living on his or her own, but a modest amount sure is ok.
I paid board when I was earning and living at home.


----------



## eitak (Apr 1, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Uni is free until you finish it basically the only cost are the initial ones.
> If your furthering your education whether it be tafe or uni board is something that I feel should be variable.
> For instance I only pay a third of the power bill because I have a room dedicated to reptiles and a few 150W bulbs running.



Even once I got what books I could second hand they still cost me $740 and thats just for semester one and just my text books. It also cuts into time that I could be working so its not like uni students have it easy, Because of my class schedule I can only work nights and because I have to get up at 6:30 3 days a week to get to uni on time thats 3 nights I cant work late . . So it's not like uni free because while the schooling is intially free the money you miss out while at uni has a definate impact, but i'm one of the lucky ones as my mum doesn't charge me board and helps out with big expenses. . .She's chipping in for a new laptop and has actually insisted I don't work to much (so I can concerntrate on study) and if I need money for anything she can help but I still work as much as possible as i'd feel guilty asking her for money all the time.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 1, 2011)

eitak said:


> Even once I got what books I could second hand they still cost me $740 and thats just for semester one and just my text books. It also cuts into time that I could be working so its not like uni students have it easy, Because of my class schedule I can only work nights and because I have to get up at 6:30 3 days a week to get to uni on time thats 3 nights I cant work late . . So it's not like uni free because while the schooling is intially free the money you miss out while at uni has a definate impact, but i'm one of the lucky ones as my mum doesn't charge me board and helps out with big expenses. . .She's chipping in for a new laptop and has actually insisted I don't work to much (so I can concerntrate on study) and if I need money for anything she can help but I still work as much as possible as i'd feel guilty asking her for money all the time.


 Didn't you get the start-up scholarship for Uni, $1094 a semester, I thought everyone got it but I could be wrong. I got it but I am on Austudy so maybe that is why, I don't know if it's means tested.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 1, 2011)

i didnt get anything for uni but im not on centrelink because i still live at home... lone solider what degree are you doing?? we have a max of 2 field courses a year and there about $4-600 max. Eitak im in the same position although my text books definitely werent that much... living so far from uni means i have to get up at 530 for an 8am start and im a delivery driver and expected to work late.


----------



## boo.i.see.you (Apr 1, 2011)

My parents charged me bored, then when i moved out they gave me the money back
They'd been saving it the whole time.
It helped me get on my feet when i did move out.
I used a little bit to by my first maccy!!!!


----------



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

boo.i.see.you said:


> My parents charged me bored, then when i moved out they gave me the money back
> They'd been saving it the whole time.
> It helped me get on my feet when i did move out.
> I used a little bit to by my first maccy!!!!


 That's an awesome idea. You've got some very thoughtful parents there Boo


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Apr 1, 2011)

yes i think they shuld pay boared I did when I got my first work even just a little bit of money that can show them kids some responsibiliy i think that is nessesary these day and age


----------



## darth72au (Apr 2, 2011)

10% of any income be it part time or full time.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 2, 2011)

If I had kids & we are talking about them being under 18 & working, I wouldn't make them pay, I'd encourage them or take some of their money to put into a savings account to save for their own home or rental & get them to move out as soon as they turn 18.
We grew up on a farm and from age 12 I had to bag horse manure & sell it to earn money, as well as at 14, I worked in a family friends restaurant for extra money. I moved out at age 18 & had enough money to live by myself. Im greatful my parents taught me how to manage money & save & didnt charge me to live at home until I turned 18. Even when I moved out and went to Uni, they paid for Uni, but it was up to me to pay my way for living by myself & being independent.
I think its important that parents teach their kids good money management skills & how to become independent to be able to step out into the real world.


----------



## LiasisKing (Apr 2, 2011)

I am 15 and i have a job making decent money for someone my age. 
I have offered and offered to pay board but my parents arn't keen at all (god knows why ?) 

i would personally be happy to do so, ?


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 2, 2011)

I moved out when I was 16 and have been paying my way ever since (my fault, I know)
My sister is 3 years older than me, has a full time job as a school teacher, owns half a house with my aunt, and still lives at home and walks all over my parents.
She was only made to pay $50 a week board while her boyfriend lived there. 
Then my sis makes fun of me cause I don't have money while I'm paying rent, water, etc and raising two kids.


----------



## Steman (Apr 2, 2011)

I didnt have to pay board when i lived at home and was working full time. but i made up for it by doing things around the house and cooking meals for the family etc. The way my parents saw it was that i was saving money to put a deposit on a house which was worth saving my money for. i wasnt going out every weekend and getting drunk and wasting my money. and by 21 i had bought a brand new car and moved out into my own home.


----------



## wranga (Apr 2, 2011)

i had t pay board from the day i started working. allways had to pay 1/5th of what i got paid. i didnt agree and soon moved out. ive never charged my kids board. i had them, and that means i look after them. i did make them bank the amount that we agreed that they would pay if they were paying board. how about helping your kids get ahead and teach them how to save


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 2, 2011)

I cant really see how making children pay board will teach them the value of money. Chances are, if they are working they already know a thing or two about how the world works, you may just give them an incentive not to work. I can understand why struggling families would ask their kids to pay board though. So yes I think it is acceptable for parents to charge board but dont pretend it is trying to teach them anything. Wranga's idea of making the kids put it away and save it themselves is a much beter option.


----------

